# New iPod?



## gollum84 (Feb 23, 2006)

Check this out and tell me what you think:

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/portable-media/possible-ipod-touchscreen-picture-156619.php


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

I got fooled by the iHome, 

I got fooled by the Intel PowerMac

This time I will not be fooled. 

I call shenanigans!!

besides, something about it just doesn't look quite right -- just doesn't quite follow the same iPod design (I think it's the corners). It could be a real product, but realised by another company to compete with the iPod. More likely, though, it's Photoshop IMO. 

Plus it's too fat. I think the new iPod will keep the same size of the current one, just with a bigger screen etc.

EDIT: Occurs to me too that there is no reference for scale. Can't tell if it's 2 inches or 2 meters long. It could be a tablet PC.


----------



## Shookster (Feb 23, 2006)

It could be a photo frame. Whatever it is, it's definitely fake.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Feb 23, 2006)

It can't be an iPod -- I dont see any scratches


----------



## RGrphc2 (Feb 23, 2006)

if it's real...MacTablet

like Cheese said, there is nothing to compare it to, and the serial number is for OS X Server 10.2

the naming thing that Steve said he wanted "Mac" in everything, it kinda makes sense.  MacBook, MacBook Pro, and maybe a 3rd sub-notebook line, MacTablet


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 23, 2006)

Hehe... "MacNote"... or... ummm... "NoteMac"!


----------



## eric2006 (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know.. it just doesn't look "Apple" enough for me.. well, I've been wrong before. We will find out soon..


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 24, 2006)

the iHome! ahahahaha looking back on it, you can see the creased corners of the cardboard mock up!


----------



## maz94protege (Feb 24, 2006)

they showed black pictures of that same ipod a few weeks ago, and actual screen play on it. i really believe its possible. also macrumors.com showed the virtual touchwheel can be shown or invisible. and when your not playin video, it makes the ipod look like a 5g ipod video. half the screen lights up solid color just like they usually look.

I cant wait for it to come out. prolly be $499 or the ipods all will drop in price for this one


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1H_d_7CVPc&feature=Views&page=1&t=t&f=b


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2006)

I didnt see anything happen when using the "wheel"


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 8, 2006)

its fake guys.  here's the blog of the guy that did it.  how could you even fall for it?  you all know if there was such a thing, jobs would have the lid way too tight for anything to get out.  and if it did, he'd have the lawers in there so fast to shut down any site showing it.


----------



## fryke (Mar 8, 2006)

1.) About nothing happening when using the wheel while playing a video: It'd only change volume, nothing to see really, would there, besides the volume level maybe.

2.) There are other pictures like this one floating around: http://haligon.blogspot.com/2006/03/assuming-full-ipod-av-comes-true.html

3.) Apple _did_ apply for patents concerning multi-digit touchpads as well as something that _definitely_ looked like a tablet-computer or iPod with full-plate screen.

4.) Really: What *IS* the next logical step for the iPod with video? So even if these pictures are fakes, I guess if I have to imagine the next generation iPod (and why *shouldn't* there be one ever?), this is basically all I could come up with. Has to fit into the Universal Dock and onto the iPod HiFi? Check. Has to have more/better features? Check. Has to be sleek looking and kind of stay with the iPod theme? Check.


----------



## Qion (Mar 8, 2006)

Uhh... http://macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=269138


----------



## fryke (Mar 8, 2006)

Do you really think this is in the same category, Qion?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 8, 2006)

¬_¬

damn.


----------



## Qion (Mar 8, 2006)

Well yes, yes I do Fryke... 

If you read my post, it comments on the absurdity of believing every photoshop'd picture you see... I was orginally going to post just the picture, but whatever... 

Also... it's not out of insecurity that I would imagine you to believe I only posted my thread in this one to gain some sort of ego boost, eh? 

Just trying to add to the topic sir...


----------



## fryke (Mar 8, 2006)

Nono, that's not what I meant... Rather, like I pointed out above: I believe that even _if_ it's just somebody's photoshopping, I guess the 6G iPod could very much look like it.


----------



## Qion (Mar 8, 2006)

_Ah, I see..._

And this whole time I thought you were just being mean!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 8, 2006)

he was.  he pm'd me to tell me that he was.  fryke's a bad person.


----------



## fryke (Mar 8, 2006)

Erh... Me? Mean? Nah... I'm just moody from time to time.


----------



## Qion (Mar 8, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> he was.  he pm'd me to tell me that he was.  fryke's a bad person.



Qué barbaridad Fryke... 

¡No digas eso!


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree! Its fake. acouple of things make this possible.

1) The cable going into the divice is covered with cardboard and that cable is not a standard iPod cable.It looks more like and old power or monitor cable. 

2) If you sway your monitor to a different angle or look at the image from a different perspective the red color bar has smudge marks especially going around the corner of the barcode edge (a photoshop tool was used here). 

3) After the dodgy smudge mark they compressed it really badly making the red color bar look even worse. The aqua bar was ok but no scan lines.

The Interesting Part
The thing is the purple and grey colour bars are showing "scan lines" this especially happens when a digital camera takes a picture directly off a screen or monitor.

What I believe!
There is a real video feed going into the device but it's also been touched up withphotoshop after the photo has been taken. The person calling the image "newipodmabey.jpg" has done a really bad photoshop job and the compression gave it away. But could this be purposly made to get a reaction? chances are no! Apple i can't recall have never done that before. Have they?

Any one know what the asian text means? 



.


----------



## owaters (Mar 9, 2006)

More pictures of the previously mention iPod A/V:
http://mirror.root.vc/macshrine.com/ipodav.htm

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 9, 2006)

owaters said:
			
		

> More pictures of the previously mention iPod A/V:
> http://mirror.root.vc/macshrine.com/ipodav.htm
> 
> Looks pretty cool!




Now thats much more realistic!!!!


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, I'm equally convinced that's a fake as well.  I'm very sure Apple just lets people wander into their labs with cameras.  My dad works at Boeing, and they won't even let employees bring a cameraPHONE into the building.  

As tight as Apple is with their security and secrecy, I just can't believe that these are legitimate pictures.


----------



## jprupas (Mar 9, 2006)

Quicksilver said:
			
		

> Now thats much more realistic!!!!




Looks very real to me. I think a touch screen and larger LCD is the direction Apple is going. Makes since given their increased video content on ITunes.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Mar 9, 2006)

why would they put Ice Age 2 on an iPod?

Might be a fake cause Ice Age 2 isnt out yet, unless it's a downloaded trailer


----------



## fryke (Mar 9, 2006)

Certainly a trailer. With what would you initially test a video iPod? A trailer, of course. Small download etc., they're readily available. Makes sense.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, if they are going to make a touch screen iPod.. thats what it would probably look like..

The interface and overall design is all apple-like. The black faded interface on the movie reminds me of the iPhoto interface on fullscreen.


----------



## lbj (Mar 9, 2006)

Somebody went through a lot of trouble, and I believe it's the best fake I've ever seen.
Why I don't believe it:
1-too thin. no way there is a decent enough hard drive in there for movies.
2-too thin. no way there is enough battery power in there to power the front, even in iTunes mode, to last more than a few hours.
3-unless Apple makes a significant change in building materials, the screen is literally begging to be scratched. Every time you use it.

But it sure looks sweet.


----------



## Shookster (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with fryke. Those probably are fakes but the real one could well be similar.


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 9, 2006)

Take a look at the second picture (the one leaning away)...

We see it displaying the sorta-negative thing that happens when you view an LCD from an extreme angle.  Problem is, (and this is why i cry fake) there's a very clean line seperating the normal view from the negative... That isn't how it works (iBook & PB users, give it a try) On real LCDs, the change to "negative" happens gradually, as a gradient across the whole screen.  

I can't get a single LCD I own to display the image like the one in the photo.  

Good Photoshop, bad physics.  Fake.


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.ipodwizard.net/showthread.php?t=8308&page=8#post96450

There's your proof.  It's a shame it ain't true.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 13, 2006)

they are, at the very least, very good excercises on how to use photoshop.  i would teach this at college if was so inclined


----------



## Jason (Mar 13, 2006)

*applause* nice work


----------



## lbj (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow. Never realized the video iPod was so thin!

Except for the battery and scratch issues, there's no reason for this not to happen.


----------



## Jason (Mar 13, 2006)

You know even if Apple wasn't intending to do this, they really should take a careful look at the design, it seems to work... and the scratches are nothing a reinforced lcd with included protectors wont fix


----------

